# looking at a couple of bp trailers



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

How many 1,000 lb cows can fit in 12, 14, 16' stock trailers? What difference would 5' vs 6' wide make?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

You can only haul 87.5% as many cattle in a 14 foot trailer as a 16 foot, if the trailers are the same width. So figure the number of cows you fit in a 16 foot trailer and multiply by .875 to know how many will fit into a 14 foot trailer. To figure the other way, multiply 1.14. The differences in weight might not be as much. 
Steel is costly. Your cheapest trailers will weigh the least. Each trailer should have the load capacity of the axles, on a sticker by the hitch. That is both the weight of the trailer and the cattle. You can subtract the weight on the bumper.
Trailer tires are made to stand the sway of a trailer and car tires are not. Make sure the capacity of the tires matches the capacity of the axles.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

This is a miniature livestock trailer, 5' wide and 12' long, rated 3500#. It easily carries 2 Dexter cows and has been used to carry 3 for a shorter trip. You could squeeze 4 in for a local haul.

Wind resistance is what makes a trailer so hard to pull with a small engine. I can pull this one with a 4-cyl Toyota Tacoma. It's the only trailer I've ever been able to pull with that truck. I get 19 mpg when I do.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

So, the short trailer can haul two 650 pound Dexter cows and cram in three. So two 1000 cows is about your max for space? But four for a local haul, two and a half 1000 pound cows? 
I'd think the trailer weighs above a thousand pounds, putting four 650 pound cows at or beyond the 3600 pound limit.
Cute trailer. I saw a similar one a lady had for her Alpacas. Then there are the livestock trailers for hauling pigs that are about 5 feet tall. Cute.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a 5x12 bumper pull with 6.5 ft ceilings I have had 4 800 lb jersey cows in it and it was full wouldn't go far as they would get hot . I also have a 20 ft pipe stock trailer and it handles the loads much better that little 12 ft trailer shakes the truck all over the place but the same load in the gn you don't even know; t is back there


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Just buy one that has a solid floor. Check under the mats. Watch out for rust. Sometimes, rust that doesn't seem to effect the trailer, will ruin cattle. Do not use straw as bedding, it gets slippery on a wood floor.


----------



## ksfarmer68 (Jul 23, 2015)

One thing i would recommend. If you can find one, go with a trailer with rubber floors and sidewalls. Mine has both, and although it can get slick with feces and urine you will never have to worry about it rotting out. Here are pictures of my trailer, the floor and sidewalls. We bought this trailer new in 96, haven't had to replace anything yet.


----------

